# Fog Fluid Recipe



## shaferboy (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello. I'm a high school student and our theatre program, as you can imagine, has a pretty low budget. I was wondering if anyone has a recipe for homemade stage fog fluid. Thanks!


----------



## MPowers (Oct 14, 2012)

If you use a fluid not approved by the machine's manufacturer, you void any and all warranty on the equipment.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Oct 14, 2012)

Now is the BEST time of year to hit Target and Wal Mart and stock up on cheap fog juice for your $30 Halloween fogger!


----------



## Edrick (Oct 15, 2012)

Don't play a chemist, just buy the stuff on sale. You can easily damage the machine or cause illness to people if you do it wrong.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 15, 2012)

From Fog Machines - Your Guide to using Fog Machines for Halloween :

> *CAN I MAKE MY OWN FOG FLUID?*
> We highly recommend against trying to make your own fog fluid. Manufacturers design the chemical content of the fog producing fluid around the specific fog machine they manufacture.
> 
> Water/Glycol based fog machine fluids are usually a mixture of 99.9% pure, pharmaceutical grade propylene glycol, triethylene glycol, and distilled water. I have also heard of glycerin and distilled water being used in home-made fog machines (very dangerous), but again we recommend against this.
> ...



As industry experts have told us many times before,
USE ONLY THE MANUFACTURER'S APPROVED FLUID IN YOUR MACHINE!
It's not (solely) that they want to sell more fluid. There are also health, safety, and performance considerations.


----------

